# Kahn aus GFK bauen



## xmxrrxr (12. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe vor, mir einen Kahn aus GFK zu bauen, da ich dann alle meine Ideen und Bedürfnisse einbringen kann..

Leider habe ich bisher keinerlei Erfahrung in der Auslegung der Schichtdicken und welches material man am besten verwendet.

Hat jemand einen Tip oder eine Anleitung bzw. einen Literaturhinweis für mich ?

Es soll ja vernünftig umgesetzt werden und ich möchte im Vorfeld schon die meisten Probleme erschlagen.

Bei der Recherche im Internet habe ich gelesen, dass GFK anscheinend doch nicht zu 100% wasserdicht ist.
Ich wollte ein Holzgerippe als Tragkonstruktion für das GFK aufbauen und das mit einlaminieren. Aber laut den Berichten verfault das Holz, da minimal Wasser eindringt und das Holz durchfeuchtet wird.

Gibt es Alternativen zum Holzgerüst ?

Wie gesagt, eine gut geschriebene Literatur mit Tips und Tricks, oder Eure Unterstützung würden mir bestimmt sehr helfen das Projekt umzusetzen.

Der Kahn soll ca 4,50 m lang und 1,30 m breit und mit doppelter Wandung ausgeführt werden. Zwischen die wandung möchte ich, um den Kahn unsinkbar auszuführen, Styrodur oder ähnliches packen, was natürlich mit dem Harz verträglich sein muss und kein Wasser zieht.

Hat da jemand Ideen oder Erfahrungen im Eigenbau, oder vielleicht Hinweise wo man geeignete Literatur dafür finden kann ?

Danke und Gruß

mirror


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*

Hinweise zur Literatur werden sicher noch kommen. Es gibt da irgendwo ein Forum, wo solche Dinge gemacht werden. Ein paar Dinge wollte ich dir aber zu deinen Plänen schon sagen:
1. Ein Grundriß von 4,50mx1,30 m ist sehr schmal und wird kippelig werden.
2. Vergiß den Einbau von Schaumplatten. Das hilft dir nicht, den angestrebten Zweck zu erreichen. Auch eine doppelschalige Bauweise würde ich im Selbstbau nicht angehen. Bei einer doppelschaligen Bauweise müssen sehr sehr hochwertige und feinporige Schäume unter Vakuum eingezogen werden um den Zweck zu erfüllen. Jeder andere Schaum zieht irgendwann Wasser.
Ich würde einschalig bauen und im Boot "Lufttanks" fest einlaminieren. Die halten das Boot auch am schwimmen, ziehen kein Wasser.
3. Das ziehen von Wasser verhindert man durch eine gute Schicht Gelcoat.
4. Du kannst sicher Holz verwenden. Es sollte aber Bootsbausperrholz sein, damit es keine Probleme gibt.

Aber wenn du dir einen großartigen Rahmen mit viel Zeit und finanziellem Aufwand bauen willst, warum kaufst du dir nicht eine
reparaturbedürftige Schale und überholst die dann?


----------



## BEMI (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*

Hi,
versuchs mal bei _wiki.outdorseiten.net/.php/Ruderboot._

Gruß BEMI


----------



## Ollek (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*

Hi Mirror

Schönes Projekt sich nen Kahn selbst zu bauen.

Evtl ist in diesem Forum was zu holen.
Ich habe auch vor mir ein Ruderboot selbst zu bauen, aber in Leistenbauweise.Pläne hab ich schon erstellt und ausgedruckt, aber irgendwie schaff ichs nicht es zu beginnen.

Ein altes Anka hätt ich auch noch (stark reperaturbedürftig)

Ich empfehle dir diese Software zum erstellen des Bootes,damit hab ich meins auch konstruiert.

Gruss


----------



## xmxrrxr (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*

Hallo kollegen,

erst mal vielen dank für die Tipps und die Links.
Ich werd mich da mal durchsuchen und euch auf dem laufenden halten

Gruß
mirror


----------



## xmxrrxr (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*



Ollek schrieb:


> Hi Mirror
> 
> 
> Ich empfehle dir diese Software zum erstellen des Bootes,damit hab ich meins auch konstruiert.
> ...



Die Software ist einfach NUR GENIAL !!!!

Danke für den Tip

LG mirror


----------



## xmxrrxr (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Aber wenn du dir einen großartigen Rahmen mit viel Zeit und finanziellem Aufwand bauen willst, warum kaufst du dir nicht eine
> reparaturbedürftige Schale und überholst die dann?



Hallo Dolfin,

weil es bei uns anscheinend leider keine gibt.

Meinen letzten Stahlkahn haben irgendwelche Spinner (man beachte das Gewicht bei 4,20 m länge !!) aus einem abgeschlossenen Seegelände entwendet. #c

Trotz Nachfragen bei Kollegen und befreundeten Vereinen war bisher noch kein "Ersatz" zu bekommen :c
Und neue Kähne kosten ein Vermögen  Ausserdem soll es ja auch noch einen Spaß-Faktor haben und auch so gebaut sein, dass ich nicht wieder anfangen muß umzubauen (Rutenhalterungen, Anker, Stauraum... etc)  das gibt es eben nicht von der Stange

Gruß
mirror


----------



## Pitti (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*



mirror schrieb:


> Hallo kollegen,
> 
> erst mal vielen dank für die Tipps und die Links.
> Ich werd mich da mal durchsuchen und euch auf dem laufenden halten
> ...


 
Hallo Mirro, baue selber gerade ein Wallerboot, falls Du intresse hast an Bilder und Erfahrungen, kontaktiere mich per PN oder Mail. Gruß Pitti


----------



## Udo561 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*



			
				mirror;2749491
Der Kahn soll ca 4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich kenne mich mit solchen Booten nicht aus da ich der Schlauchbootfraktion angehöre , sorry , aber 450 cm lang und 130 cm breit kann nichts werden .
> In solch ein Boot kannst du dich nicht stellen , geschweige im stehen einen Fisch drillen.
> Dann lieber etwas kürzer und dafür mehr in die Breite gehen.
> ...


----------



## Ollek (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich kenne mich mit solchen Booten nicht aus da ich der Schlauchbootfraktion angehöre , sorry , aber 450 cm lang und 130 cm breit kann nichts werden .
> In solch ein Boot kannst du dich nicht stellen , geschweige im stehen einen Fisch drillen.
> Dann lieber etwas kürzer und dafür mehr in die Breite gehen.
> ...



Würd ich nichtmal sagen, die DDR Ruderboote Anka Plast sind 4,10m x 1,40m so viel Unterschied sollte da nicht sein.

Aber dennoch wäre das Verhältnis unvorteilhaft bei 4,50m und 1,30m stimmt schon.

@ Mirror lass dir dochmal mit der Software die wichtigsten Kennzahlen bei deinen Bootsverhältnissen ausrechen, geht ganz leicht.
Daran kannst du schon grob sehn ob es ne wacklige Angelegenheit wird oder nicht.

Hier ist übrigens ein Tutorial über Freeship #6 bzw. Hier

Gruss


----------



## xmxrrxr (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich kenne mich mit solchen Booten nicht aus da ich der Schlauchbootfraktion angehöre , sorry , aber 450 cm lang und 130 cm breit kann nichts werden .
> In solch ein Boot kannst du dich nicht stellen , geschweige im stehen einen Fisch drillen.
> Dann lieber etwas kürzer und dafür mehr in die Breite gehen.
> ...




Ich kann im Moment das Problem der Abmessungen nicht erkennen. 
Kannst du mich da vielleicht etwas aufschlauen, warum es mit den Abmessungen Probleme gibt ?

Bei uns am Weiher liegen längere Boote mit der Breite und die scheinen wohl zu funktionieren ?!

Ich will da nichts anzweifeln, nur eben verstehen wo es zu Problemen kommen kann.

Danke

Gruß
mirror


----------



## Udo561 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*

Hi,
das kommt immer auf den Kiel an , je mehr Breite dein Boot hat je sicherer liegt es im Wasser.
Wenn du den Rumpf stark kielst dann musst du auch mehr in die Breite gehen da das Boot sonst verdammt instabil wird.
Deine 130 cm sind zu schmal , stell dich doch mal in solch ein Boot und versuche einen Fisch zu drillen.
Sobald dir jemand bei der landung helfen will und auf deine Seite kommt kippst du mit solch einem Kahn um.
Solls nur zum rudern sein oder soll ein Motor dran ?
Solltest du auch mit in deine Überlegung einbeziehen.
Ich habe noch kein Boot gebaut , bin aber schon unzählige gefahren und daher kann ich dir nur empfehlen mehr in die Breite zu gehen.
Bei 450 cm Länge würde ich min. 150 Breit bauen , alles andere mir zu instabil.
Aber wie schon geschrieben, ich habe selber noch kein Boot gebaut und auf Grund des kippens bin ich beim Schlauchboot gelandet , es gibt nichts stabileres auf dem Wasser.
Gruß Udo


----------



## wallerangler (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*

Hi Udo ich denke doch mal das diese Masse gehen solange es sich nicht um ein Kielrumpf handelt . Die Wolfcraft Boote werden in 5,95 Länge und 1,5 Meter breite gebaut . Diese werden sehr oft zum Welsfischen verwendet da viele Angelcamps diese Boote haben . Zum Welsfischen sind die echt nicht schlecht , selbst da kippen sie nicht . Länge läuft beim Boot


----------



## ulf (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*

Hallo

Weil jetzt schon mehmals ein Verweis auf freeship kam wollte ich nur kurz schreiben, daß es schon einen Nachfolger gibt, der sich Delftship nennt. Auch davon gibt es noch eine kostenlose Version http://www.delftship.net/delftship/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=31&Itemid=4

Das File für die eingedeutschte Programmversion muß man sich aber extra bei delftship.net runterladen.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Ollek (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*

hi Ulf

Hab die Sprachdatei gezogen und in den Language Ordner kopiert, aber es gibt da keine Einstellungen.
Weisst du wie man auf Deutsch umstellt?

Gruss

PS Komando zurück, gefunden.....Files---Preferences dann Languae


----------



## ulf (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*

Hallo

Unter "File" dann "Preferences" aufrufen. In der Dialogbox dann unter "General" die Language "deutsch" auswählen. Dann auf OK und schon isses passiert.
Leider ist die Hilfe-Datei noch in englisch, aber wenigstens ist jetzt eine dabei ;-) (das soll in keinster Weise eine negative Kritik am Programm sein).

Gruß Ulf
[edit]
Hopperla, jetzt habe ich dein PS ganz übersehen ;. Na ja ich wollte evtl. auch daran gehen, mir einen Anglekahn selber zu bauen. Der würde dann etwas so aussehen:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Der Gag daran wäre, daß ich den Kahn bei 2,5m in zwei Teile sägen würde. Die könnte ich gut hochkant hinten am Wohnmobli transportieren. Mit 2m Breite und 4m Länge würde das bei dem flachen Boden relativ stabil im Wasser liegen. Evtl. würde ich aber doch noch einen kleinen Kiel von vorn bis hinten drunter machen, damit es einigermaßen geradeaus geht.
[/edit]


----------



## Ollek (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*

#6 Keine schlechte Idee, so in etwa wie diese zerlegbaren Aluboote wie ich sie mal auf ner Messe gesehn hab.

Aus was für Material willste bauen?

Muss ma kucken wo ich meine Zeichnungen hab, stell sie dann auch mal ein

Gruss


----------



## Lenzibald (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*

Servus. Das mit dem Selberbauen würde ich mir nochmal gut überlegen. Kommt schnell teurer als ein Fertiges zu kaufen. Gutes Harz ist relativ teuer und die Matten die du brauchst sind auch nicht billig. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung da ich schon einige Paddelboote gebaut habe. Ma braucht ne Werkstatt mit dem entsprechenden Werkzeug wie Kompressor Spritzpistole und so weiter. Ohne Form wird das sowieso nichts weil du keine glatte oberfläche bekommst. Normalerweise werden zuerst einge Schichten Gelkoat in der entsprechenden Farbe in die Form die vorher mit Trennöl behandelt wurde aufgespritzt dann werden die Matten aufgelegt und mit Harz getränkt muß natürlich blasenfrei geschehen. Wenn du dann die richtige Wandstärke erreicht hast muß alles durchtrocknen danach den Rohling aus der Form nehmen und die Verstärkungen einlaminieren. Das selbe mit der Oberseite des Bootes. zum Schluß wird noch die Ober auf die Unterseite laminiert. Du darfst auch nicht vergessen die komplette innenseite des Bootes mit Gelkoat zu "Lackieren" da Glasfaser Wasser aufnimmt und somit Osmose entsteht die dir das Ganze Boot mit der Zeit aufweicht. Ein normales Paddelboot kommt auf ca 300-400€ Materialkosten wobei so ein Boot ca 7bis10kilo wiegt. Ich denke mal das du für ein Ruderboot welches für nen kleinen Motor geeigent ist so ca 700-1000€ Materialkosten kommen wirst.
Besser du schaust bei Ebay ob du nicht ein gebrauchtes ergatterst. Du sparst viel Zeit "Geld" und Nerven.
Hab ich noch vergessen. Falls du das Boot mal motorisieren willst und es keine Papiere gibt muß man bei uns in Österreich zumindest ein Gutachten von einem Zivieltechniker haben"max Belastung und Motorgröße" weils sonst keine Zulassung gibt ist auch nicht billig so ein Gutachten.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## ulf (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*

Hallo

Wie Lenzibald schon geschrieben hat braucht man für ein richtiges GFK-Boot eine ordentliche Form. Daher wollte ich das Boot aus Sperrholz bauen und nur außen Laminieren. Weil man ja auch mal mit dem Boot über das Ufer schraddelt sollte wenigstens die Außenseite einigermaßen robust sein.
Für die Stabilität sind Spannten vorgesehen. Dann soll noch ein rausnehmbarer Einlegeboden rein. Das kann mehr oder weniger auch ein Lattenrost sein. Die Teile sollten halt so sein, daß ich das Boot alleine zusammenbauen kann. Zum Slippen würde ich dann evtl. noch klappbare Räder dran machen.

Beim Laminierharz und Matten wollte ich mich in der Bucht eindecken, daß Holz dann von Händlern vor Ort.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Lenzibald (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*

Servus.@Ulf
Du muß aber bedenken das du Bootssperrholz verwendest und Harz ist nicht Harz da mußt auch das Richtige kaufen. Weiters soll kein Wasser dazukommen denn dann haste Osmose wenn kein Gelkoat drauf ist. Das heißt das dir dein Boot langsam verfault. Wenn ich bedenke wieviel Arbeit dahintersteckt kauf ich mir eins in der Bucht und bau mirs vieleicht ein wenig um. Ich hab mal so gesucht und neue Boote bekommst so um die 1000.- da ist sicher was passendes dabei für dich.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## ulf (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*

Hallo

Ollek hat mich noch auf die Idee gebracht etwas zu googlen. Dabei bin ich auf die Lorsby-Boote gestoßen. Das wäre schon genau das, was ich suche, bzw. das was ich mit dem Eigenbau vor hatte:
http://www.lorsby.de/bilder/350Aseafood01.jpg






Auf http://www.lorsby.de findet man noch mehr Infos bzw. Inspirationen  zu den Teilen.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## xmxrrxr (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> das kommt immer auf den Kiel an , je mehr Breite dein Boot hat je sicherer liegt es im Wasser.
> Wenn du den Rumpf stark kielst dann musst du auch mehr in die Breite gehen da das Boot sonst verdammt instabil wird.
> Deine 130 cm sind zu schmal , stell dich doch mal in solch ein Boot und versuche einen Fisch zu drillen.
> ...



Also ein Motor soll keiner dran.
Einen großartigen Kiel sollte es auch nicht bekommen, da ich den Kahn ja zum angeln benutzen möchte und dafür auch bis ans Ufer fahren können muß.

Das Thema mit dem kippen wollte ich versuchen damit zu lösen, daß ich den Seiten mehr Auftrieb gebe und somit der Kahn weniger tief eintaucht. Theoretisch müsste das die Kippgefahr schon einmal reduzieren.

Natürlich ist dann kein klassischer Schiffsrumpf möglich, sondern er müsste fast rechteckig sein....

So war bisher zumindestens meine Vorstellung |kopfkrat

Gruß
mirror


----------



## xmxrrxr (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Unter "File" dann "Preferences" aufrufen. In der Dialogbox dann unter "General" die Language "deutsch" auswählen. Dann auf OK und schon isses passiert.
> Leider ist die Hilfe-Datei noch in englisch, aber wenigstens ist jetzt eine dabei ;-) (das soll in keinster Weise eine negative Kritik am Programm sein).
> ...




So etwas in der Art habe ich ich auch schon bei 3-2-1 gesehen. In Alu und anscheinend ist das dann gut zu transportieren, sowie "erweiterbar" wenn man es verlängern möchte.

Aber ich muß sagen, daß mir Deine Idee gut gefällt.
Wie im letzten posting zu lesen will ich ja eigentlich auch einen "flachen" Boden mit kleinem Kiel.

Mir wäre nur der Rumpf etwas zu flach. Den würde ich persönlich kürzer und steiler machen wollen, da ich überwiegend vom Bug her auf den Kahn einsteigen muß (Steganlage) und ich befürchte, dass er dann zu weit nachgibt/ins Wasser absinken würde.

Gruß
mirror


----------



## Styrol (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*

servus,

würde mich am liebsten an deinem projekt beteidigen, klingt spannend.

habe zwar noch kein boot gebaut bin aber gelernter verfahrensmechaniker für kunststoff und kautschuktechnik und stelle laminate für z.b. öltank`s her.

über die dichtheit deiner arbeit würde ich mir keine alt so großen sorgen machen. als faustregen gilt bei uns: 2 lagen 450g matte = wasserdicht, 3 lagen 450g matte gasdicht!

bei 1 lage 450 ér matte hast du eine materialstärke von 0,7 mm - 0,8 mm. bei z.b. 3mm starken laminat und gewissenhafter arbeit gebe ich dir brief und siegel stellst du ein 100% dichtes laminat her.

aus kostengründen empfehle ich polyesterharz. 1kg ca 4 euro! 
harz und gelcoat menge kann man mit der fläche berechnen.

helfe dir gern weiter, viel spaß


----------



## ulf (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*

Hallo

Ich habe den Rumpf  jetzt etwas schmaler (1,80) und die Schräge am Bug etwas steiler gemacht. Es ist ja so, daß man da mit einen Drahtgitter konstruiert und das Programm dann "verrundet". Ich habe leider noch nicht gefunden, wo man das "Verrunden" konfigurieren kann. Im Drahtgitter ist der Bug noch steiler.
Außerdem gibt es eigentlich keinen Grund, daß man das oberhalb der Wasserlinie am Bug so flach ansteigen läßt. Das könnte man da noch wesentlich steiler machen. Dann müßte der Einstieg von vorn auch einfacher sein.






Ich habe auch schon gegrübelt, ob man das evtl. aus Alu macht, aber da habe ich kein Gefühl, was das Alu-Blech kostet. Vom Gewicht dürfte es etwa auf's Gleiche wie ein Holz-GFK Sandwitch kommen. Verklebt und abgedichtet hätte ich das dann mit Sikaflex. Die Spannten und Halterungen und so was hätte ich vernietet.

Wenn wir hier grade einen Spezialiste haben: Was wiegen denn eigentlich die 450gr Matten, wenn die mit Harz getränkt und ausgehärtet sind. Wird das wirklich so dicht, daß auch per Osmose kein Wasser ans Holz kommen würde und last but noch least, ich habe gelesen, daß man GFK auch nachträglich mit Gelcoat abdichten kann, stimmt das ?

Zum weiter "spielen" ist das File für Delftship im Anhang.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Styrol (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*

naja, ein halber fachmann. habe vor nem jahr ausgelernt.

das verhältniss bei glasfasermatte ist ca. 1:3 , für einen quadratmeter 450´er matte benötigt man in etwa 1125g harz.

bei gewebe ist das verhältniss 1:1.

geloat kannst du auch im nachhinein auftragen, dient z.b. der farblichen gestaltung und schützt vor verwitterung (sonne, regen u.s.w.)

wir hatten das thema boot ma in der schule im gespräch, ein wirklicher fachmann meinte das ein 2 komponenten acryl lack die klügere entscheidung wäre. 

begründung: gelcoat wäscht sich auf dauer in verbindung mit wasser ab!

hohlräume der boote die ich bislang repariert habe (typ anka) waren mit ner art hartschaum ausgechäumt. da war nix nass oder feucht!
wir bauen bei uns tanks mit nem fassungsvermögen von 125000 liter!!! wenn gfk wasser ziehen würde, gäbe es unsere firma mit sicherheit nicht mehr.


----------



## Dxlfxn (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*

Oh man, 
lies mal nach, was Ismose ist. Und den Acryllackfachmann würd ich auch gern mal kennenlernen...
Habt ihr vielleicht kein Wasser bei Euch?


----------



## ulf (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*

Hallo

Ich dachte immer Gelcoat ist die schweineharte Außenschicht, z.B. auf meinem Camping-Hochdach. Da kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, daß da was genommen wird, daß sich mit der Zeit abwäscht.
Apropos Camping-Hochdach: Hat schon mal jemand versucht ein umgedrehtes Hochdach als Boot zu missbrauchen ?

Meine Konstruktion habe ich noch weiter verkleinert. Es soll ja nur für 2 max. 3 Leute sein. Ich habe mal mit Bandmaß im Zimmer versucht mir die Größe vorzustellen. Ich denke mal 3.3m lang und 1,6m Breit reicht da aus. 

Gruß Ulf


----------



## MefoProf (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> Meine Konstruktion habe ich noch weiter verkleinert. Es soll ja nur für 2 max. 3 Leute sein. Ich habe mal mit Bandmaß im Zimmer versucht mir die Größe vorzustellen. Ich denke mal 3.3m lang und 1,6m Breit reicht da aus.
> ...




Ich denke, da denkst du falsch.  Ich hab ein 4 m Boot und das ist gerade ausreichend für 2 Personen, wenn es einigermaßen komfortabel und sicher sein soll.


----------



## Farsundklaus (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*

Wenn ich das alles so lese denke ich es ist einfacher du bindest dir einen Stein um den Hals und springst von der Brücke. Es gibt Leute die sich viele Jahre mit Bootsbau beschäftigen und entsprechende Erfahrung haben da würde ich als Laie nicht damit anfangen. Bei den Materialkosten wirst du gegenüber einem gekauften Boot nicht billiger kommen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*

Ich weiß es geht um ein Gfk -Boot... Aber vllt. ist das ja was für euch. Hab die Seite durch Zufall gefunden da ich mir auch mal eins bauen wollte...

http://www.guenstig-aufs-wasser.de/

http://www.matzendesign.com/Bootsbauplan.html

http://bootsbau-diy.de/category/selbstbau/bauplane/kostenlose/

Hab allerdings noch nicht damit angefangen.


----------



## ulf (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*

Hallo Asphaltmonster

Das sind ja mal ein paar schöne "Inspirationen". Auf der Seite http://www.guenstig-aufs-wasser.de/ zeigen Sie auch ein "Segmentboot". Das geniale an dem ist, daß an den Trennstellen die Spanten bis zur Oberkante des Boots hochgezogen sind. Somit braucht man sich keinerlei Gedanken über die Abdichtung an der Stelle machen #6. Nur die Schraubverbindung selber braucht noch eine Dichtung und da tuen es einfache Gummi-Scheiben.
Dann ist dort auch ein Plan für ein Klapp-Boot a'la Banana Boat. Da würde mich schon mal interessieren, wie die das mit der Verbindung der Starren und beweglichen Teile machen. Aber nur für die Neugier ist mir der Plan dann doch zu teuer .

Noch mal zum GFK-Boot. Bei sehr vielen Beschreibungen habe ich jetzt schon gelesen, daß die wirklich ein Holzboot aus Sperrholz bauen und das dann mehr oder weniger stark mit GFK überzeihen. Ich glaube in die Richtung werte ich auch gehen. 
Die zweite Idee die ich noch hätte wäre, eine Form aus Hartschaum-Platten zu machen. Die lassen sich recht schön in Form bringen. Die würde ich von außen mit einem Latten-Gerüst abstützen. Ist aber erst mal nur eine Idee ...
Im Moment ist eh nur "Stoff sammeln" angesagt. Bei den aktuellen Temperaturen wäre es in der Garage doch recht ungemütlich.

Hier ist auch noch etwas Lesestoff, allerdings auf auswärts : http://home.clara.net/gmatkin/design.htm

Gruß Ulf


----------



## boarischahias (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ich weiß es geht um ein Gfk -Boot... Aber vllt. ist das ja was für euch. Hab die Seite durch Zufall gefunden da ich mir auch mal eins bauen wollte...
> 
> http://www.guenstig-aufs-wasser.de/
> 
> Hab allerdings noch nicht damit angefangen.


 

Das mit dem Klappboot ist ja interessant.
Hat damit schon mal jemand Erfahrung gesammelt (Selbstbau oder auf dem Wasser)?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Koghaheiner (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Apropos Camping-Hochdach: Hat schon mal jemand versucht ein umgedrehtes Hochdach als Boot zu missbrauchen ?
> 
> Gruß Ulf



Aus meiner VW T3 Bus Zeit weiß ich das im Forum www.vwbus-online.org einer dabei ist der ein Campinghochdach hat das explizit, d.h. ab Werk auch als Boot gedacht war, sozusagen ein multifunktionales Hochdach. Ich hab mich allerdings immer gefragt was man dann bei plötzlichen Regenschauern macht und mit dem Böötchen auf dem Wasser ist... |kopfkrat vielleicht kannst Du, nach Anmeldung, da kann man als Gast aufgrund von rechtem Spam nicht mehr posten, mal Nachfragen, die Jungs sind eigentlich immer sehr hilfsbereit!

Gruß

Kogha


----------



## Ollek (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*

@ Ulf

Ich würde auch sagen die Form die du geplant hast lässt sich besser in Sperrholz/GFK überzug bauen.

Die Schnittmuster dafür liefert dir ja das Programm.

Im Booteforum in der Selbstbauecke bauen viele solche Sperrholzboote.

Mein ganz grosses Zukunfprojekt wenns denn mal dazu kommten sollte wäre hier die Switzer Bullet in Sperrholz.

Klick

Nicht zum angeln sondern so als Cruiser 

Gruss


----------



## ulf (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*

Hall Ollek

Das Switzer Bullet schaut ja extrem näckisch aus :q . 

Ich pfriemel gerade noch was mit einen Pappemodell von so einem Faltboot herum. Das wäre evtl. noch eine Alternative. ich hab ja noch jede menge Zeit, bis ich konkret werden muß.

Anbei die CAD-Zeichnung von meinem ersten Faltbootversuch ;+

Das schaut schon mal hübsch aus. Das könnte man aber auch schon als Rumpf für's GFK-Boot nehmen. Mit der leichten Kiellinie müßte das auch etwas besser laufen.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## gufipanscher (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*

servus ulf, 

schau mal bei neckarwaller.com rein. in der rubrik berichte -> bauanleitungen  hat sich jmd ein klappboot selbstgebaut.

er hat sich das faltprinzip beim instaboat abgesehen.

grüße


----------



## gufipanscher (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*

nebenbei

von mir kannste ein gfk-segelboot mitsamt trailer haben....
steht in nürnberg und somit gleich um die ecke #6


----------



## ulf (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*

Hallo

Fester Rumpf mit Trailer hätte natürlich schon was, aber das müßte ich die ganze Zeit draußen stehen lassen. Im Urlaub schlägt der dann bei Maut und Fähre auch immer zu. Die Segelbootrümpfe sind ja auch mehr auf's schnittige, als auf Stabilität getrimmt. 
Ich versucht es noch ne Zeit lang mit einer Lösung, die ich am oder im Ducato transportieren kann #h.





Das Boot auf neckarwaller ist auch schon mal nicht schlecht. War nur fies, daß es zwei Bereiche "Berichte" gibt . Einmal direkt auf der Homepage und einmal im Forum.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## ulf (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*

Hallo

Ich möchte meine *Empfehlung* auf die Software *Delftship* zu gehen *zurücknehmen  *. *Blöderweise lassen sich Dateien, die in Delftship gepeichert wurden, nicht mehr in Freeship öffnen **#d* .

Ausgerechnet die Funktion vom Boot eine Abwicklung auszugeben ist in Delftship deaktiviert. In Freeship funktioniert das. Wenn man jetzt ein einfaches Boot z.B. in Stitch and Glue bauen will, muß man die Abwicklungsdaten in Delftship mühsam von Hand vom Bildschirm abschreiben.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Ollek (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*

Das wär natürlich nicht so toll, ich hab meins zum Glück noch mit Freeship erstellt.

Aber Freeship reicht auch aus.

Hier schonmal exportiert zu Turbocad



Gruss


----------



## Blechkate (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*

Hallo,
meiner Meinung nach gibt es nur eine Bauweise die man ohne große Vorkenntnisse in der eigenen Werkstatt umsetzen kann. Das sogenannte stitch and glue Verfahren. Hierbei werden wasserfeste Sperrholzplatten vernäht und dann verklebt. Anschliessend werden die Oberflächen mit Glasgewebe und Epoxiharz versiegelt. Das ergibt leichte und sehr stabile Boote.
Es gibt Unmengen von Bauplänen im www. Da wird mit Sicherheit für jeden was dabei sein.
Ich habe mein Angelboot auf diese Weise gebaut. 4,4m lang und 1,6m breit. Das Design hatte ich mir aber selbst ausgedacht.
Günstig ist die Bauweise auch, da man kein Bootsbausperrholz braucht, Aw100 verleimt reicht völlig aus. Epoxi-Laminat braucht ausserdem kein Gelcoat da es kein Wasser aufnimmt. Osmose ist auch kein Thema. Lackieren muß man das Ganze allerdings schon, da Epoxi nicht UV-stabil ist.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## ulf (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*

Hallo Matthias

Bei Stitch and Glue bin ich mittlerweile auch . Da muß man nur das Frühjahr abwarten bis die Temperaturen wieder etwas besser sind. 
Aber da hätte ich gleich ein paar Fragen an Dich:
Hättest Du mal ein Bild von deinem Boot ? 
Wieviel wiegt denn das Teil. Ich muß für mein Boot damit rechnen, daß ich das auch mal allein transportieren und zu Wasser lassen muß. 
Welche Holzstärke hast Du denn für Boden bzw. Seitenteile genommen ?
Hast Du einen ganz flachen Boden oder leicht gekielt ?

Gruß Ulf


----------



## kelly.net (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*

Ich habs mir auch schon mal überlegt ob ich mir ein boot selber brauen sollte. Ich komme aus dem Hubschrauberbrau, wo fast alles nur noch mit CFk und GFK gemacht wird und kenn mich dadurch etwas mit der Materie aus!
Das problem an der Sache ist...
1. Du brauchst ne Form wo du laminieren kannst
2. Du musst das ganze am besten mit einem vakuumgerät ziehen, damit du keine Lufteinschlüsse bekommst und die Stabilität gewärleistet wird
3. das ganze sollte auch ca 6-8 mm stark sein (sind ca 10 lagen), damit es auch stabil ist

Ich bin auf den schluss gekommen, dass es zu teuer und zu aufwendig wird selbst zu machen. Ich werd mich nach einem geeigneten Rumpf umschauen und meine extrawünsche nachträglich einbauen.
entweder ein GFK Rumpf oder einen Holzrumpf den ich dann umbaue und mit GFK das ganze verstärke.


----------



## ulf (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*

Hallo Kelly.net

Google mal ein wenig nach Stitch and Glue. Da kommen wirklich jede Menge an Plänen und Anleitungen. Und das mit der Form ist für ein reines GFK-Boot schon richtig, ab bei der S&G-Technik dienen ein paar Lagen GFK nur dem "haltbarer" machen des Holzrumpfes. Dabei gehen die Meinungen auch auseinander, ob überhaupt großflächig mit GFK überzogen werden sollte.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Fishaholic (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*

auf 123 meins, versteigert gerade jemand eine Form für ein 420er Anka. Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit solchen Formen? Wie stark müsste man denn die GFK Schicht machen, bzw ist sie bei nem normalen Anka?


----------



## ulf (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*

Hallo

Hier http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=52236 ist das ganz gut beschrieben, wie man so ein Boot baut.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Ollek (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hier http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=52236 ist das ganz gut beschrieben, wie man so ein Boot baut.
> 
> Gruß Ulf



|bigeyes|bigeyes Krass die habens ja mal echt drauf.........


----------



## Fishaholic (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*

Ja, die ist genial. Kenn ich schon. Ist aber halt für ein recht großes Boot geschrieben. Welche Mattenstärken man bei nem Ruderboot nimmt und so weiß ich trotzdem nicht..


----------



## ulf (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*



Fishaholic schrieb:


> Ja, die ist genial. Kenn ich schon. Ist aber halt für ein recht großes Boot geschrieben. Welche Mattenstärken man bei nem Ruderboot nimmt und so weiß ich trotzdem nicht..



Hallo

Da wäre z.B. eine Möglichkeit sich beim Boote-Forum anzumelden und mal ganz unverbindlich den Autor vom oben geposteten Beitrag mal zu fragen. Der ist Bootsbaumeister im (Un)Ruhestand und kann Dir da bestimmt kompetent weiter helfen.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*

@ollek: wie kriegt man die software denn auf deutsch?


----------



## canis777 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Kahn aus GFK bauen*

Warum aus GFK schau mAL HIER VIELLEICHT IST DAS EINE LÖSUNG  http://www.unclejohns.com/jonboat/photos/Default.htm


----------

